

Show HN: Delivery from Top Restaurants in SF for $9.99 - jwang815
https://www.trycaviar.com/

======
crazcarl
I think these local-minded startups are great. Hopefully people doing them in
bigger markets will pave the way for this to be feasible in a smaller market
like mine.

One note about your site - please don't make me hunt for the page that tells
me how the service works. Move the FAQ link to the top.

~~~
jwang815
Where is your market btw?

------
ChuckMcM
Interesting the Ike's wasn't showing the Vader as a choice, its my favorite
sandwich from them.

~~~
jwang815
Ike's is temporarily suspended (figuring out a few logistical kinks), but they
are being re-opened very soon with more sandwiches to choose from as well.

